# Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded



## Marshal Mark (Nov 5, 2009)

What the heck!  

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/art ... gD9BPKES80

FORT HOOD, Texas — At least seven people were killed and 20 wounded in two shootings Thursday at the Fort Hood Army base in Texas, the Army said. At least two gunmen were believed to be involved in attack, and one was in custody, the military said. The first shooting began at about 1:30 p.m. at a personnel and medical processing office, Army spokesman Lt. Col. Nathan Banks said. The facility, called a Soldier Rating and Processing center, handles administrative details for soldiers.

Banks says the second shooting took place at a theater on the sprawling base.

Sgt. Rebekah Lampam, a spokeswoman at Fort Hood, said it was not known whether the shooters were soldiers or civilians.

An Army spokesman said the base was locked down after the shootings.

Covering 339 square miles, Fort Hood is the largest active duty armored post in the United States. Home to about 52,000 troops as of earlier this year, the sprawling base is located halfway between Austin and Waco.

At the Soldier Readiness Center, soldiers who are about to be deployed or who are returning undergo medical screening — on average about 300-400 screened a day, Lampam said.

Lampam said a graduation ceremony for soldiers who finished college courses while deployed was going on in the auditorium at the time of the shooting.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

FORT HOOD, Texas – The U.S. Army says 12 people have been killed and 31 wounded in a shooting rampage on the Fort Hood Army base in Texas. The Army says one shooter has been killed and two others apprehended on Thursday in the shooting and all are U.S. soldiers.


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

SAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marshal Mark (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

Sad indeed.  Prayers sent to all family members of the dead and wounded.  Tragic day for the US military and Ft. Hood.  That is a close-knit group down there.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

Marshal Mark,

Here are some statistics on Killeen, Texas where Fort Hood is located;

http://omaha.areaconnect.com/crime/comp ... leen&s2=TX

It's about time you got here.  We've been looking for you.

We are collecting e-mail address' so we don't get lost again.  PM yours to JPranch, Jeff, or me.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Marshal Mark (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

Hey uncle bob.  Thanks for the info.

Good to see you here. Good to have a new place to hang out!


----------



## conarb (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

Wow Uncle Bob, I'm glad to see you are here and all right, when I heard the news on the car radio I wondered if the sprinkler issue had driven you off the deep end, now has anybody heard from Pack?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

ConArb,

I used to work in the Plumbing Shop on Fort Hood; and, one thing you can count on is that there is one hell of a poker game going on in the Shop during the lockdown.

Pack is probably being debriefed.

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

I'm still around.

We have work at Ft. Hood but we're all okay.

Unfortunately, there are many places that disarm law-abiding citizens by law or by policy.

Memo to Legislators and Business Owners:  CRIMINALS DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR STUPID "GUN-FREE ZONES"!

All you're doing is disarming decent citizens who can help minimize body count.....by shooting back.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

*AGREED!*


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

HAY the female civilian post police officer was a great shot, must be native Texan!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded



			
				cda said:
			
		

> HAY the female civilian post police officer was a great shot, must be native Texan!!!!!!!!!!


Texan or not, she's a hero.


----------



## peach (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

It's all very sad... my prayers go out to all affected.. even the shooter and his family

As a retired volunteer military person.. If someone really indicates that there is a problem with serving.. it's time to get rid of them.. under honorable conditions.  This guy should have been culled out long ago.  The Army does it all the time.

During WW2, the 442nd Infantry was the most decorated unit in the Army... they were primarily Japanese Americans who served in Europe (they were not allowed to serve in the Pacific.. for, at the time, obvious reasons).

21 Medals of Honor were awarded to this unit..

Should have sent the guy to Korea.. not the Middle East...


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2009)

Re: Shooting at Fort Hood Texas   12 dead-31 wounded

All good points peach...........with my son having just being deployed to Iraq as a Cav Scout, I would want only those that fully support the mission to be arm-in-arm with him.


----------

